# Baby Pics



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

No name...haha. Working on it




























RC:



















Drifter and no name...



















G'way, brother!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

khraze and rc are my all time favorites although they are all absolutely freaking adorable :]


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

aww what cuties


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!! I love the bays


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Paints, they are all bays. What a colour range they show up in, hey? lol


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

So pretty! They are all going to grow up to be GORGEOUS!!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

If RC comes up missing, he's TOTALLY not in Indiana 8D!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

They are all beautiful. But RC takes the cake : )


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

How about "America?" The horse with no name!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> How about "America?" The horse with no name!


By a sire named Khemos Khanadian??
****!

I could see the looks on CAHR's faces when they read the application.. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ShutUpJoe said:


> They are all beautiful. But RC takes the cake : )


Thanks!
He is a popular favourite. He's got a really nice mix of breeding, too. Should be one heck of a Western horse.
RC also, technically, needs to be named as well... As RC stands for Rina's Colt. It only seems like I named him.. :lol:
Everyone else had their names pop out at me but these two. :?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No name is TINY!!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Who doesn't love baby pictures! They are all beautiful babies.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They're all lovely, but Khraze makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. For some reason he just struck my fancy. Sigh..... :hug:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

There all gorgeous but Drifter stills my heart <3


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

omgpink said:


> There all gorgeous but Drifter stills my heart <3


I hope you mean _steals_ and not stills. If he stills your heart, you'll be dead!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I hope you mean _steals_ and not stills. If he stills your heart, you'll be dead!


Well, there is always the saying of "Be still, my beating heart"


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Well, there is always the saying of "Be still, my beating heart"


True, but I've always found that to be a rather odd saying. Just sayin'.... :wink:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> I hope you mean _steals_ and not stills. If he stills your heart, you'll be dead!


Yeah, thats what I meant


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwwhh. Hahaha, I DARE to to name no name "America". Hahaha.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't get over how gorgeous your foals are. I am so jealous! absolutely stunning!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> No name is TINY!!


haha
Isn't he? You can really see when he's next to Khode how small he is. My hand is the size of his butt!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Awwwhh. Hahaha, I DARE to to name no name "America". Hahaha.


LOL
It'd be interesting. 
It almost seems morally wrong to me though. :? LOL


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Name RC, Royal... Reminds me of the cola, Royal Crown XD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I can't get over how gorgeous your foals are. I am so jealous! absolutely stunning!


Thanks Kelly!
They are for sale, you know. :wink: :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PaintsPwn said:


> Name RC, Royal... Reminds me of the cola, Royal Crown XD


That is kind of neat!
Here's his pedigree, maybe it'll spark something for you. 
Wsa Rina Colt Arabian


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

^ That is pretty neat... he could be Royal Khrown/Krown. I also like Khountry Boy or Khatchafire. xD

As for the photos... Aw, I think you just refreshed my love for Arabs AND bays! =D Are they all boys?


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

What CUTIES!!! I am in love


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHA because of the Dutch Gin on the bottom side, if you've heard of Crown Royal then it'd be awesome.. here's some ideas.

WSA Khrown Royal
WSA Khatch Phraze
WSA Khalua
WSA Bakhardi On The Rocks
WSA Royal Flush
WSA King Khanada 
WSA Taking Over Khongress
WSA Khill Joi
WSA If Looks Could Khill 
WSA Khill Em With Khrome


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

IslandWave said:


> ^ That is pretty neat... he could be Royal Khrown/Krown. I also like Khountry Boy or Khatchafire. xD
> 
> As for the photos... Aw, I think you just refreshed my love for Arabs AND bays! =D Are they all boys?


Thanks! 
Yup, they're all boys! Against my wishes! :lol:

I like your name choices too!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PaintsPwn said:


> HAHAHAHA because of the Dutch Gin on the bottom side, if you've heard of Crown Royal then it'd be awesome.. here's some ideas.
> 
> WSA Khrown Royal
> WSA Khatch Phraze
> ...


Thanks!
You got some gooders in there!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> haha
> Isn't he? You can really see when he's next to Khode how small he is. My hand is the size of his butt!


AWWWWWWWWWWWWW and it's fluffy!!!


----------



## Madisonn (May 19, 2010)

My heart just melted, they are all too cute!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Madisonn!
Welcome to Horseforum!


----------



## Madisonn (May 19, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Thanks Madisonn!
> Welcome to Horseforum!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

How about Ballerino?


----------

